# finally posting baits



## chappy (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi everyone I havn't posted anything lately. I made these last fall ,first one is a small version of a hellhound, second is a glider, third is a hybid. Its really great seeing all the new guys posting their baits, some really nice baits being built.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

You are right on Chappy ...I visit this forum a lot just to check out the handmade baits...there are a lot of great looking baits being posted...You have some nice looking baits yourself...To all you guys keep up the good work....Jim......


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I favor the second one down, Chappy. That should get et!


----------



## chappy (Aug 16, 2006)

thanks guys, hoping it gets warm soon so i can get out in the garage and make some more.


----------

